# The worst things to happen inside a helmet.



## KingSirloin (May 4, 2011)

Thought I'd start a fun thread to find out, or get peoples experiences or imagination on the worst things to happen inside a motorbike helmet. 

I'm guessing there may not be too many things that could happen, but who knows what people might come up with.

I'll start with two of my own, which I have experienced.

Sneezing
Getting a dog hair that tickles your nose


----------



## Pinoy (May 4, 2011)

Not really a helmet but kind of the same scenario... 

I watched a guy vomit in a breathing apparatus face mask during a fire drill. He was a bit sea sick lol.


----------



## Red-Ink (May 4, 2011)

I have had a large huntsman crawl from my neck into the helmet and accross my face while doing 100kph. The bugger was big enough to cover half of my face.


----------



## Tristan (May 4, 2011)

my bro had a bee slip into his bike helmet managed to get it out with out a sting lol but when going 100ish and that happens bit hard to stay focused ha


----------



## abnrmal91 (May 4, 2011)

Guard rail 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LOFTYBOB (May 4, 2011)

Riding back from a rally in the late 80's, on a stinking hot day, and decided to open the visor to let some air in the helmet. Only trouble was I also let in a wasp that stung me on the side of the temple. I swelled up so quick I had to take the helmet off and continue the ride without one.
On another occasion, again returning from a rally, I threw-up inside a full face. Washed it out at a road side creek good enough to get me home, then tossed it in the bin.
Wear a half face now.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 4, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> Guard rail



How can a guard rail happen inside a helmet? 


I had been away from home for a while, and was keen for a ride. Hit the track and was going through a burm leading up to my table top fairly quick, and felt a pain on the top of my head. Did the jump whilst looking like an epileptic shaking my head to try and get away from whatever stung me (stupid I know, given my head was inside a helmet haha)....

Turns out in my absence, I had a couple of mudwasps take residence in my lid.

I've also been riding to the forestry before with one of my helmets that was a bit too big for me at the time, I wanted to wear it anyway coz I just bought it, due to smashing my other one... I was overtaking a car (yes I was on an unregistered motocross bike, but I lived in the bush) and the helmet started to roll back on my head. The chin bar ended up obscuring most of my vision so I had to tilt my head back and peer out from underneath, haha.


----------



## redlittlejim (May 4, 2011)

loose stone smacking through visor from a truck


----------



## dossy (May 4, 2011)

i had a leach bite me on the back of the head and i didnt notice untill i took the helmet off and it had blood in it


----------



## Smithers (May 4, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> I have had a large huntsman crawl from my neck into the helmet and accross my face while doing 100kph. The bugger was big enough to cover half of my face.


 
Ewwww I shuddered after reading that one....


----------



## Joemal (May 4, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> I have had a large huntsman crawl from my neck into the helmet and accross my face while doing 100kph. The bugger was big enough to cover half of my face.


 Damn if that happened to me even at 100kph you could have still heard me bitch scream .....


----------



## chewbacca (May 4, 2011)

my mate was riding his dirt bike to a friends place along a dirt road doin 80km/h + and a wasp flew into his helmet through the ear space and started stinging him repeatedly causing him to stack! haha.

also my mate in thailand had a crash just recently on a scooter and fractured his scull  poor bloke hes doin okay tho


----------



## Defective (May 4, 2011)

mine isn't dramatic but kinda funny, i burped while i had the helmet on, stinky


----------



## Red-Ink (May 4, 2011)

Joemal said:


> Damn if that happened to me even at 100kph you could have still heard me bitch scream .....



LOL if I screamed I reckon the bugger would have crawled into my mouth....

Quick flip of the visor lid, knees hug the tank tight...... let go of the bars followed by the "full matrix" backwards bend trying to get wind into the helmet from underneath to blow the bastard out the front. Worked a treat....

All of this at 3 am in the morning on a freeway... I slowed down enventually came to a stop took the lid off, took the jacket off checked for 15 minutes and went on my paranoid way home lol.


----------



## sookie (May 4, 2011)

i have had bees,grasshoppers,and once went thru a spiderweb and picked him up,big huntsman.eeewwwww.have had a mates cat take a dump in my helmet,many yrs ago......i didn't know.didn't take long tho.


----------



## Joemal (May 4, 2011)

Red-Ink said:


> LOL if I screamed I reckon the bugger would have crawled into my mouth....
> 
> Quick flip of the visor lid, knees hug the tank tight...... let go of the bars followed by the "full matrix" backwards bend trying to get wind into the helmet from underneath to blow the bastard out the front. Worked a treat....
> 
> All of this at 3 am in the morning on a freeway... I slowed down enventually came to a stop took the lid off, took the jacket off checked for 15 minutes and went on my paranoid way home lol.




No sorry me and spiders are like drinkdriving,They just don't mix


----------



## lizardloco (May 4, 2011)

Having a wasp come into your helmet would be like hell, I'm not afraid of allot of bugs but wasps are horrible


----------



## Wallypod (May 4, 2011)

bees, not much worse than riding through bees.


----------



## snakeluvver (May 4, 2011)

In Dubai my friend was on his mini motorbike is his garden, I watched him driving round and a gecko ran across his face and clung to the inside of the visor, funnyest thing I've ever seen


----------



## Red-Ink (May 4, 2011)

Joemal said:


> No sorry me and spiders are like drinkdriving,They just don't mix


 
Mate what's worse was I could actually see it doing the slow crawl accross my face but I couldn't do nothing about it travelling at 100 clicks. As it was night time it was nothing but a shilouette of hairy legs against the street lights. I was crapping myself....


----------



## ezekiel86 (May 4, 2011)

having a stack and red stuff coming out of my helmet ...arhhhh my helmets bleeding hahaha


----------



## dangles (May 4, 2011)

Lit cigarettes the moron in front just threw out the window


----------



## Daynemh (May 4, 2011)

this is definetly not something funny, but some of u may find interesting. (please delete if found inapropriate)

my old man used to be a motorcycle instructor and heard all the grotty stories. a bloke was flying down the highway between nerang and mudgeeraba on the GC at 200and something on his recently purchased hyobusa. discovered the hard way that u cant steer at that pace, flew down into the centre gardens of the highway, clipped a tree and exploded. cops where searching the surrounding bush for ages, found his helmet hundreds of meters away with his head still inside.....


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (May 4, 2011)

yea sometimes heads come off lol its all part of the fun,

yea ive had a few bee encounters in helemt,some i got out with out stinging me,but a couple have got me and it hurts like hell being stung on face or neck,while still riding have to pull overin a hurry


----------



## Banjo (May 4, 2011)

I was riding into town one night wearing an open face helmet and I got hit on the safety glasses I was wearing by a very large moth, judging by one of the wings I reckon it was about 10cm long, bloody disgusting it was. I had a yellow cross green crap everywhere, I had no water clean anything with, just a couple of hankies in my pocket. The goop was very difficult to clean as it was sort of greasey as well. 
When I had finished cleaning myself up the hankies looked like someone had a vey bad accident.


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 4, 2011)

eeerrr do push bike helmets count? Nothing exciting, not a good result.....bubble gum.



Joemal said:


> No sorry me and spiders are like drinkdriving,They just don't mix


Ha ha ha, now I know your kryptonite ;-)


----------



## kkjkdt1 (May 4, 2011)

Vomit.
Went trailbike riding after a hard night on the piss and spewed in my helmet.
Stupid thing is i've done it on 2 different occasions.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 4, 2011)

Indian myna lol. Hit it at about 100+km/h. Lucky it didn't end up inside the helmet though!


----------



## KingSirloin (May 4, 2011)

I've felt a considerable whack on the visor from bugs, and hate to think what they'd feel like on the face. Never an open face helmet for me thanks, don't know how you cruiser riders do it.


----------



## bigfella77 (May 4, 2011)

I was using a chainsaw one day near Sassafrass when a big red and black spider ran across the inside of my hardhat face visor, no drama I thought and casually took off my helmet and looked down... My girlie scream could be heard 100m away over two other screaming chainsaws when I realised I was covered in hundreds of the red n black ba5tards that had crawled out of the tree I just cut down. Apparently it was quiet the sight to see yours truly running through the bush with all my clothes scattered behind me.


----------



## Joemal (May 4, 2011)

bigfella77 said:


> I was using a chainsaw one day near Sassafrass when a big red and black spider ran across the inside of my hardhat face visor, no drama I thought and casually took off my helmet and looked down... My girlie scream could be heard 100m away over two other screaming chainsaws when I realised I was covered in hundreds of the red n black ba5tards that had crawled out of the tree I just cut down. Apparently it was quiet the sight to see yours truly running through the bush with all my clothes scattered behind me.


 
Don't worry mate if i was there i would have protected you NOT .I'll admit i'm a girlie man when it comes to those things they call spiders .Bloody spawn of Satan if you ask me .


----------



## Banjo (May 4, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> I've felt a considerable whack on the visor from bugs, and hate to think what they'd feel like on the face. Never an open face helmet for me thanks, don't know how you cruiser riders do it.


 
Yep I agree, I did a short 2000k trip a few years back and I vowed never do a touring trip on a bike without my fullface helmet. I must be getting old.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 4, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Yep I agree, I did a short 2000k trip a few years back and I vowed never do a touring trip on a bike without my fullface helmet. I must be getting old.


 

Ha ha. Looked a little something like this?


----------



## bigfella77 (May 4, 2011)

Joemal said:


> Don't worry mate if i was there i would have protected you NOT .I'll admit i'm a girlie man when it comes to those things they call spiders .Bloody spawn of Satan if you ask me .



Never mind joemal, Im even worse with frogs. My missus chased me around the pub one night with a bloody frog for about ten minutes, she only stopped after I threw half dozen dinning room chairs at her in the resturant, the people sitting in them were not to happy about it.


----------



## ekipkcorb (May 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ImuTpUYa-4&feature=youtu.be&hd=1


----------



## Joemal (May 4, 2011)

ekipkcorb said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ImuTpUYa-4&feature=youtu.be&hd=1


 
yeah saw that one .Nasty


----------



## Banjo (May 4, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Ha ha. Looked a little something like this?



That is one happy chappy. Thats why you can never smile in an open face. Love it.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 4, 2011)

Been there done that. Nothing worse than cruising along and seeing a bug coming toward you and it goes straight in your eye or somehting before you can even blink!


----------



## Juz92 (May 4, 2011)

ekipkcorb said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ImuTpUYa-4&feature=youtu.be&hd=1



That's one hell of a tooth pick...


----------



## kawasakirider (May 4, 2011)

ekipkcorb said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ImuTpUYa-4&feature=youtu.be&hd=1


 

That's what happens when you sit down.



Juz92 said:


> That's one hell of a tooth pick...


 
Hahaha


----------



## LOFTYBOB (May 5, 2011)

KingSirloin said:


> I've felt a considerable whack on the visor from bugs, and hate to think what they'd feel like on the face. Never an open face helmet for me thanks, don't know how you cruiser riders do it.


 
I use a face mask, I can't handle being covered in a fullface. The good wife wont ride in anything but a full face. I guess it's just what you are comfortable with.







Same with glove, never ridden with them. Just don't like them.

Ride safe,
Lofty


----------



## kawasakirider (May 5, 2011)

Won't be too comfy when the big cruiser understeers and your face is getting a makeover on the bitumen.

I will say that your balaclava looks badass.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 5, 2011)

LOFTYBOB said:


> I use a face mask, I can't handle being covered in a fullface. The good wife wont ride in anything but a full face. I guess it's just what you are comfortable with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

its the opposite here. Hubby wears a full face and keeps trying to get me to wear one, but i get claustrophobic in them! love the feeling of wind (and the occassional bug) on my face, then again, there is a big man in front of me so i dare say he cops the majority of bugs.


----------



## saximus (May 5, 2011)

Yeah you open face guys/girls are brave. I've been hit by a couple of bigger bugs and gotta say I wouldn't have liked to have them directly on the face. That and the crash scenarios are just too scary


----------



## pythrulz (May 5, 2011)

having insects splat on your visor not real fun or flying through a patly open visor


----------



## Snakewoman (May 5, 2011)

The first time I ever went on the back of a bike I kept accidentally clunking my helmet against Rick's helmet when he was changing gears... not a good idea!


----------



## Red-Ink (May 5, 2011)

Tahlia said:


> The first time I ever went on the back of a bike I kept accidentally clunking my helmet against Rick's helmet when he was changing gears... not a good idea!



LOL my number 1 riding pet hate.... bloody pillion head butting me.


----------



## Cockney_Red (May 5, 2011)

Candiru fish!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 5, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> A Killi fish


 
what is a killi fish?


----------



## Cockney_Red (May 5, 2011)

google Candiru


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 5, 2011)

i think if you get 1 of those in your helmet you are obviously doing something wrong...


----------



## Cockney_Red (May 5, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> what is a killi fish?


 
Sincere apologies...


----------



## gosia (May 5, 2011)

OK after reading this post I think I will sell my bike ......grrrrrrrr......


----------



## bigfella77 (May 5, 2011)

Never mind bugs, I knew a bloke who run intp a flock of galahs doing 120 on a Desmo 900. Broken collar bone, sternum and various other injuries and near totaled the bike.


----------



## MChaz (May 5, 2011)

My dad is HIGHLY allergic to bees and was out for a ride one day, got stung on the neck and when he went to the emergency room they had to saw his helmet off because his neck/face had got so fat that they couldnt pull it off...
I've swallowed a fair few bugs (I dont have a full helmet) but thats as exciting as my experience goes


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (May 5, 2011)

Cockney_Red said:


> google Candiru


 
ahhh now that sounds a lot scarier, and i understand what sort of helmet you must be talking about. lmao- YEP pretty sure it would be the worst thing to happen to to anyones helmet!!


----------



## Banjo (May 5, 2011)

LOFTYBOB said:


> I use a face mask, I can't handle being covered in a fullface. The good wife wont ride in anything but a full face. I guess it's just what you are comfortable with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I do know from experience that your hands are one of the body extremities that come into contact with the road if you happen to go shiney side down. Call it old age or experience, wear gloves mate.
Nice bike by the way.


----------



## MrSpike (May 5, 2011)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Indian myna lol. Hit it at about 100+km/h. Lucky it didn't end up inside the helmet though!


 
I got 2 noisy myna's once and the old fella cleaned up the third... blood EVERYWHERE.


----------



## Akasha81 (May 6, 2011)

one day when suiting up to go for a ride up the range for brekkie, my bf decided to lend both my main helmet AND my spare, to new girls/pillions in the group, so the only one left was an old Shoei that had always reeked of cat pee... it was the only option left so i just gritted my teeth and put it on, proceeding to breathe through my mouth and NOT putting the visor down no matter how fast we went... caught a few bugs that day!!

on the way, there was the smell of fresh manure, which i thought smelt great!! Lol...
'Cat wee helmet' got binned that afternoon!!

also found a baby gecko in my helmet once, but luckily that was before leaving home..


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 6, 2011)

MrSpike said:


> I got 2 noisy myna's once and the old fella cleaned up the third... blood EVERYWHERE.




Ha ha  I thought someone had thrown something at me at first and pulled over and saw bits of feathers etc on the side/mouthpiece of the helmet.


----------



## MrHappy (May 10, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> i think if you get 1 of those in your helmet you are obviously doing something wrong...


I thought the same thing.


I know it's not 'the look' but I get my cruiser next week and it'll be a full face helmet for me.


----------



## jham66 (May 10, 2011)

A friend of mine was riding on the highway on a cold night, she was having issues with her visor fogging up so she cracked the visor just a little to get the cold air to clear it. A car in front decided to do the unspeakable and flick a cigarette butt out the window. It rode the wind straight into the visor and, mixed with the cold air, the ash ignited. She said it was like a fireball had hit her visor, she was light blinded. The ash also left small burns on her face when they were sucked inside the helmet.

My worst cigarette butt incident was when one bounced off my chest and laded on my lap. I saw it coming so I got it off before anything got too hot! It had potential!!

Keep cigarettes in the car!!


----------



## MiddleOfNowhere (May 10, 2011)

First ride on my new Polaris Outlaw 500, hit a ditch 3 hours in and flipped it. Ended up with the handlebars going through the helmet and into my cheek.

MON


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 10, 2011)

Sneezed with a nosebleed I didn't know I had. 

Enough said.


----------



## kawasakirider (May 10, 2011)

Seth Enslow was doing a distance jump with a house in the background. He flat landed and his head smacked into his tripple clamps. Not pretty.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (May 10, 2011)

MiddleOfNowhere said:


> First ride on my new Polaris Outlaw 500, hit a ditch 3 hours in and flipped it. Ended up with the handlebars going through the helmet and into my cheek.
> 
> MON




Reminds me of a pic' i saw on Rotten.com once of a blokes face after he hit a pole on a bike.


----------



## Renenet (May 10, 2011)

jham66 said:


> Keep cigarettes in the car!!


 
I'm with ya!



Crystal..Discus said:


> Sneezed with a nosebleed I didn't know I had. Enough said.


 
Yuuuck!

Who knew so much could go wrong inside a helmet? I haven't had anything worth mentioning; frankly, I hope it stays that way.


----------

